# Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben



## Floletni (13. März 2012)

*Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Laut SemiAccurate schob Intel den Start seiner Ivy Bridge Prozessoren nach hinten weil ein paar großer Hersteller in letzter Minute ihre Bestellungen änderten. Die geänderten Bestellungen sollen sich Richtung LV bzw. ULV CPU verschoben haben. LV und ULV Prozessoren sind für Intel schwerer herzustellen, weil für solche CPU's nur sehr gute DIE's genommen werden.
Ein anderer Teil der Geschichte wird wohl eine Verschiebung bei den Grafikeinheiten sein. Ein sehr großer Kunde soll seine Bestellung zu einer besseren GT Stufe verschoben haben. Also von GT1 auf GT2.
An dieser Stelle setzt Apple und Nvidia ein. Apple hat sich bei den Grafikchips für seine neue generation für NV entschieden, wahrscheinlich weil sie die bessere Architektur haben (Kepler). Da NV aber nicht liefern kann (teilweise wegen TSMC) hat Apple sich dazu entschlossen auf die Grafikeinheit von Ivy Bridge zu setzen. Nur bei den High-End Geräten werden wohl Nvidiachips eingesetzt. Jetzt kann man 1 und 1 zusammen zählen wer dieser sehr große Hersteller ist der da seine Bestellung von GT1 auf GT2 geändert hat. 


Intel setzt bei Ivy Bridge auf 4 unterschiedliche DIEs. Durch die veränderten Bestellungen müssen sie mehr sog. "4+2" und "2+2" Kerne (siehe hier was das bedeutet) herstellen. Intel muss also die Produktion auf die größeren DIEs umstellen und musste Ivy Bridge verschieben.

Edit: Stimmt hab ich vergessen:
Quelle1
Quelle2


----------



## bjoern1982 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Scheint zur Zeit Mode zu sein, alles zu verschieben  

Prozessoren, Games, Grafikkarten...


----------



## Mix3ry (13. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Denke es wird sich bei den Apple produkten auch ned viel verändern als es bisher ist.

MBA=Ivy+IGP, MBP 13" Ivy(35 Watt) und IGP
Ich könnte mir jedoch auch gut vorstellen das Apple in das "kleinere" 15" MBP auch nur die IGP steckt.

Beim iMac,MacPro, MacMini(Große modelle) oder 17" MBP wird sich 100% nichts ändern so das Apple da nur ne IGP ONLY reinhaut.


Aber ich kann warten


----------



## X Broster (13. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Wenn Apple eine neue Mac-Serie vorstellt, dann aber komplett, und gerade die größeren MBP und iMacs benötigen eine zusätzliche Grafikkeistung. Das macht alles schon Sinn. Die Ivy sind ja unbestritten schon fertig.

Was mich aber verwundert, dass im Netz viele GK-104 Kepler-Screens aufgetauscht sind(baldiger Release), jedoch nichts von mobilen Lösungen.


----------



## Ralf345 (13. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Die komplette Mobile Serie besteht aus GT2 Chips. Es gibt nur die HD4000 im Notebook. Das macht doch überhaupt kein Sinn was Charlie wieder zum besten gibt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Wollte ich auch grade anmerken - alle mobilen SKUs haben die GT2 beziehungsweise die HD 4000. Außer Apple hat vor Unmengen an Pentiums oder Celerons in die MBAs und MBPs zu stecken


----------



## Floletni (13. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Als würde Apple nur MB's und MBA's verkaufen  Nen paar CPUs weniger für iMacs und nen paar für Notebooks. Außerdem weiß man nicht ob man für Apple ne extra Wurst gemacht hätte.


----------



## X Broster (13. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Nur so nebenbei, Apple ist der größte PC Hersteller der Welt.


----------



## Mix3ry (13. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Kauft Apple Aktien 

War vor kurzer Zeit nicht noch HP Nr.1=?


----------



## Progs-ID (14. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

@ Mix3ry: HP ist meines Wissens nach immer noch die Nummer 1, da sie ja die PC Sparte jetzt doch behalten haben. Vor ein paar Wochen sah das ja noch anders aus. Durch den ganzen Hickhack ist das Verhältnis zu einigen Kunden aber angeschlagen. Jedenfalls wird die nächste Zeit sicher interessant, was das Thema HP angeht.

@ Topic: Naja, Apple halt. Bin noch an der Steve Jobs Bio dran und da steht ja auch einiges zu dem Thema. Die schmeißen dann gerne mal kurzfristig ihre Hardwarepläne um, weil das eigentlich geplante gerade nicht geht. Aber gut, sollen die mal machen.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (14. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Und warum setzt man nicht auf AMD-GPUs, wenn Nvidia nicht liefern kann?  Man hat doch bereits zuvor mit AMD gearbeitet.

Edit: Ist das wegen dieser Stromspartechnik, die nur in Verbindung von Nvidia-GPU und Intel-CPU funktioniert?


----------



## A3000T (14. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*



			
				Mix3ry schrieb:
			
		

> Beim iMac,MacPro, MacMini(Große modelle) oder 17" MBP wird sich 100% nichts ändern so das Apple da nur ne IGP ONLY reinhaut.


Wo, wenn nicht beim Mac Pro sollte Apple denn höherwertigere Grafikkarten einbauen? Beim Macbook (Pro) oder beim Macbook Air? 

Davon abgesehen hat Apple auch schon mit nVidia zusammen gearbeitet, siehe 9400M im Mac mini oder 8800GT Upgradekarte für den Mac Pro. 

Ich persönlich finde es gut! Warum? Ganz einfach. Wenn Apple wieder nVidiakarten verbaut, dann werden irgendwann die BIOSfiles davon im Netz rumgeistern und DANN wiederum kann man eine preisgünstigere PC Karte mit eben jenem BIOS flashen und sie im Mac betreiben. Die jetzige Spitzenkarte für den MacPro, die ATI Radeon 5870 ist ja nun auch nicht mehr das Maß aller Dinge.


----------



## Rizoma (14. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*



X Broster schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei, Apple ist der größte PC Hersteller der Welt.


 
Das glaub ich nicht, die hier stellen garatantiert mehr her!

Quanta Computer


----------



## matti30 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

mir solls wurscht sein, ich bleib bei meinem 2700K


----------



## Ralf345 (14. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*



Floletni schrieb:


> Als würde Apple nur MB's und MBA's verkaufen  Nen paar CPUs weniger für iMacs und nen paar für Notebooks. Außerdem weiß man nicht ob man für Apple ne extra Wurst gemacht hätte.


 

Charlie bezieht sich eindeutig auf Notebooks.


----------



## Floletni (15. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Hatten die McBooks Pro nicht ne extra Grafikeinheit? Vielleicht wird die eingespart. Die Pro's entwickeln sich ja auch immer mehr in Richtung Air.


----------



## Genghis99 (16. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

@marc : mal den teufel nicht an die wand ...


----------



## Rockabilly87 (17. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*



X Broster schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei, Apple ist der größte PC Hersteller der Welt.



 Wenn du mit ,,Größe" den Marktanteil meinst...da schafft es Apple nichtmal unter die Top 5. HP, Acer, Dell, Lenovo, Toshiba. Alle vor Apple! 
Aber lange wird es nicht mehr dauern bis Apple wenigstens Toshiba überholt.

In den USA kommt der Apfel immerhin auf Platz 4.


----------



## Henry1694 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Wieso hat dann Apple so ein hohen Börsenwert?! bestimmt nicht umsonst..sie verkaufen genug ..


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Ich finde Apple überteuert. Da bezahlt man für den Namen richtig drauf. Wenn man mal so ein Macbook mit gleichwertiger PC HW vergleicht bezahlt für den PC deutlich weniger.


----------



## Henry1694 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

natürlich sind die zu überteuert da sind wir denke ich alle gleicher meinung..dennoch gibs anscheinend genug idioten die das bezahlen 



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde Apple überteuert. Da bezahlt man für den Namen richtig drauf. Wenn man mal so ein Macbook mit gleichwertiger PC HW vergleicht bezahlt für den PC deutlich weniger.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (18. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*



Henry1694 schrieb:


> natürlich sind die zu überteuert da sind wir denke ich alle gleicher meinung..dennoch gibs anscheinend genug idioten die das bezahlen


 
Ist mit allem so. Auch Intel ist überteuert, Nvidia auch. Kenne jedoch keine Firma die keinen Gewinn einstreichen will. 

Wenn man sich Nike Schuhe kauft, zahlt man auch so ziemlich alles für die Marke. Dass bisschen plastik und Leder zusammengenäht mit gummisohle hat doch keine 2 Euro wert


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

NAja, so pauschal kann man das nciht sagen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*



Headcrash schrieb:


> NAja, so pauschal kann man das nciht sagen.


 
Na klar kann man das sagen. Sogar Ikea macht mit ihren Möbel noch riesengewinn, obwohl die fast Gratis sind. 
Ein Sofa das du kaufst hat vielleicht einen Materialwert von 50 Euro und du kaufst es für 500 Euro

Oder denkst du irgendjemand verkauft etwas ohne dabei Gewinn einzustreichen? Wir leben in Zeiten des "fortgeschrittenen" Kapitalismus. Da ist Qualität kleiner geschrieben für mehr Geld. Dafür gute Werbung und Schummeln.


----------



## kühlprofi (20. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*



X Broster schrieb:


> Nur so nebenbei, Apple ist der größte PC Hersteller der Welt.



So ein Müll, das ist ersteinmal HP dicht gefolgt von DELL und das ist schon Jahre so, dass sich DELL und HP mal im Top 1 und 2 Ranking abwechseln. Vielleicht noch Toshiba und Acer, IBM zwischendrin. Aber HP ist schon ganz stark im Geschäft.
btw hab ich bei der HP die Ausbildung gemacht deshalb weiss ich das 

Und soweit ich weiss stellt Apple 1. keine Server her und 2. keine Workstations für Firmen (klar die paar Architekten und Grafiker verwenden iMacs usw. aber das ist ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein. Keine normale Firma stellt nur iMac's auf schon alleine wegen den Windows-Server, AD, usw.
Schon mal einen iMac in eine Domäne eingebunden? xD



Henry1694 schrieb:


> Wieso hat dann Apple so ein hohen Börsenwert?! bestimmt nicht umsonst..sie verkaufen genug ..


 

Bestimmt nicht weil sie am meisten Absatz haben und die Welt Nummer 1 sind , der Börsenmarkt basiert nicht nur auf den Verkausfzahlen aber egal ^^ Da wird viel spekuliert und ich hoffe das die Blase mal platzt, so dass Apple mal was anständiges für den Preis (von der Technik her gesehen) auf den Markt werfen muss.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. März 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Müll, das ist ersteinmal HP dicht gefolgt von DELL und das ist schon Jahre so, dass sich DELL und HP mal im Top 1 und 2 Ranking abwechseln. Vielleicht noch Toshiba und Acer, IBM zwischendrin. Aber HP ist schon ganz stark im Geschäft.
> btw hab ich bei der HP die Ausbildung gemacht deshalb weiss ich das



Das kommt sich darauf an wie man das definiert, denn darüber sind sich auch die Medien nicht einig (das kommt also nicht von mir ). Rechnet man nämlich Tablet-PCs mit hinzu, dann ist Apple die Nr. 1.
Aber das ist wie gesagt ein Streitthema und ich möchte damit jetzt keine sinnlose Grundsatzdiskussion anzetteln.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. März 2012)

*AW: Warum Ivy Bridge später kommt... und was Apple und NV damit zu tun haben*

Apple selbst stellt sowie so nichts her, die lassen idR bei Foxconn fertigen.


----------

